
Reclaim Reddit: Greasemonkey script to remove Ron Paul stories - pc
http://reddit.com/info/5zwu5/comments/
======
bigtoga
I'll post the same thing here that I did at reddit: there's no use for this
script since the Reddit Content Filter, another GM script, is already out
there (and way superior - no offense meant). the RDF includes filtering by
title, user, and/or site as well as RegEx...

<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/8751>

------
pg
Prediction: Ten years from now Ron Paul will be remembered mainly as someone
whose supporters exposed a flaw in the naive implementation of vote-driven
news sites.

~~~
JulianMorrison
That's not a flaw - that's grassroots democracy. It looks messy because it is.
You should worry more about the tidy politicians who seem to just coast
silently into first place. Why do they not need to engage with the public or
stir up any passion?

~~~
staunch
He definitely has a lot of legitimate supporters. They're still a minority
though and yet they dominate Reddit as if no one else existed. That's a flaw
in the system. The entire group of people who support him are acting as a
blindly loyal voting bloc and upvoting anything with his name in it. This is
essentially how the neocons were able to game their way into control of the
USA. A small group of blindly loyal fanatics working together can have a
disproportionately large effect (just look at 9/11), especially when the
system is highly flawed.

I think it's quite possible that in 10 years most of us internet geeks will
primarily remember Ron Paul as "that libertarian guy who was always upvoted on
social news sites". Unless he wins ;-)

~~~
Alex3917
"He definitely has a lot of legitimate supporters. They're still a minority
though and yet they dominate Reddit as if no one else existed. That's a flaw
in the system."

So Reddit should be representative of the tastes of someone who got 1,000 on
the SAT, makes 29,000 a year, has 2.1 kids, and is morbidly obese?

------
samwise
There is a simple reddit fix. Rather then hosting crappy parties in different
cities they should work on story filtering. So that users can filter ANY news
title. there a simple work around for Ron Raul supporters, They can misspell
r0n p@ul.

~~~
jgrahamc
Just adding tagging plus tag filtering would do a lot.

John.

------
michaelneale
Its too late for him. There is no good left in him. Darth Vader betrayed and
killed, your reddit.

~~~
davidw
Yeah, Ron Paul is a symptom, not the root cause.

------
tocomment
I like the Ron Paul stories on Reddit. I agree with others, this is grass
roots democracy.

